# Teflon Sheet with Rhinestone Transfers



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

Should you use a teflon sheet with using rhinestone transfers?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You don't really need to use a Teflon sheet, but I would suggest it or at least some parchment paper. It helps protect your heat press from the glue. Sometimes the glue tends to melt a little too much and can get stuck to the heat press. Also if your shirt is thin, I would also suggest you put something in the inside of the shirt to keep the glue from melting to the back side of the shirt. I usually use a teflon pillow in the middle of my shirts if they are thin.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I am now using parchment paper, you can get it at costco for 5.99.


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I bought a teflon sheet with my heat press so I already have one. So it won't hurt to use it then.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

aaedward said:


> Well I bought a teflon sheet with my heat press so I already have one. So it won't hurt to use it then.


If the Teflon sheet starts showing wear and tear (bumps, etc)
I would not use it on t-shirts because you can get uneven 
results.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use a super thin silicone sheet for rhinestones. It doesn't show any bumps like C mentioned above and it gives even heat distribution when you're pressing different size stones.
It also protects the shirt and doesn't allow those lines where the transfer tape would leave marks.


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

Where can I buy that type of sheet?


----------



## Trinkets2008 (Nov 26, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> I use a super thin silicone sheet for rhinestones. It doesn't show any bumps like C mentioned above and it gives even heat distribution when you're pressing different size stones.
> It also protects the shirt and doesn't allow those lines where the transfer tape would leave marks.


I would like to purchase these sheets also...


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Just do a google search and you'll find several places that sell them.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here is a place you can purchase one.
Heat Transfer Accessories : Sunie.com, Leading Provider of Signs Equipment.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Leg cramps said:


> here is a place you can purchase one.
> Heat Transfer Accessories : Sunie.com, Leading Provider of Signs Equipment.


That is a different kind of pad. That one is 1/3" thick. Mine is 1/32" thick.


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

Check out www.synergy17.com for those!


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

manninm5033 said:


> Check out www.synergy17.com for those!


 
Thanks. Thought that one looked a little thick.


----------



## jme6201 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've always used teflon sheets, they work great.


----------



## Bling It On (Dec 10, 2011)

I use Teflon oven liners. Identical to the Teflon sheets @ half the price. I can cut to measure. Works great as a barrier between layers when I'm pressing burn outs or other thin materials.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Using a Teflon Sheet if your shirt is thin.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We do dtg and bling.
We get our sheets at bakery supply distributors.
Dirt cheap.
Even different grades.
Whee.


----------

